# sr20det?



## sideways ed (Jun 17, 2004)

aight in sr20det i kno that the de stands for fuel injection, and t for turbo but wat does sr and 20 stand out, someone help me out? thanx


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

20 stands for the amount of liters...


----------



## sideways ed (Jun 17, 2004)

thanx kinda figured that, just wanted to be sure wat about sr?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i forgot...anyone?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> 20 stands for the amount of liters...



yes, but you have to add a decimal in there 

SR is the engine family.

D=dual overhead cam, E is injected.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

chimmike said:


> yes, but you have to add a decimal in there
> 
> SR is the engine family.
> 
> D=dual overhead cam, E is injected.



what? an sr20det doesnt have 20 liters? your nuts mike!


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

E = Electronic Fuel injection
D = Double overhead cam
T = turbo
TT = Twin turbo
R = Supercharger
V = Variable Lift came timeing (I think)

SR = Shitty Reject.....I just don't have any luck with these engine.....Still while people get good power out of them, I hate 'em with a passion....a personal choice really  (No offence to anybody)

Nah there are heaps of diffrent engine Serries from Nissan eg (deep breath) L, A, Z (cross flow L), CA, SR, MA (3cyl Turbo + Supercharged)), RB, VG, VH, RD (RB diesel), VQ, GA, E.....the list goes on and on


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

Motors.. 
VK = V8 
VH = V8 
VQ = V6 
VG = V6 
VE = V6 
RB = inline 6cyl 
SR = inline 4cyl 
FJ = inline 4cyl 
QR = inline 4cyl 
CA = inline 4cyl 
KA = inline 4cyl

The first letter(s) of the code identify engine family. If you want to break the block codes down even further.. 
RB means Race Bred 
First letter V means V-shaped block (i.e. VE, VG, VQ) 

There is also an SR20VE where the V means Variable Valve Lift (VVL) 
D means DOHC 
DD means Direct Injection 
number is displacement: 

20=2.0Liter 
30=3.0Liter 

So on and so forth. 

D means dual cams 
E means EFI 
T means Turbo 
TT means Twin Turbo 

***I saw this post and made a mental note. You should be able to read any Nissan engine code now.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

QG- inline 4cyl
GA- inline 4cyl


----------



## sideways ed (Jun 17, 2004)

thanx to everyone for the help


----------



## Waste Land (Jul 4, 2004)

I thought DE stood for displaced engine.....so it would be 2.0 displeaced engine turbo? I'm sure you guys around the board have alot more knowledge than I do ont he subject I was just repeating a reheard rumor/saying

Also does the the first letters stand for anythign other than the family name? I've heard some where RB stood for Race Bred.....or is that just a personal saying?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

no, it doesn't stand for displaced engine.

and yes RB stands for race bred, as stated above in this thread.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

chimmike said:


> and yes RB stands for race bred, as stated above in this thread.


No it doesn't......What about the RD? 

B = Benzene
D = Diesel

R "may" stand for 6 cyl inline.....but then what about the L serries? But alas they were both 4 and 6cyl engines......and the fact Nissan haven't made another 6cyl inline engine since they made the RB......(I may be wrong on that) could be they hit perfection  lol 

Sorry, its just a rice boy rumor....I wish it was true.....hell there was a huuuge thread on the old Calaisturbo forums about this (before they got wiped out)

Why would Nissan design and build an engine for another car company that they do not even own and call it a "race breed"? I could understand if they renamed it after they started to use it in their own cars.....


----------

